# Peeling paint on trim



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

Was vacuuming up today, hit the baseboard which was just painted a few hours earlier and the paint came off.........pretty easily.
Started checking a few other places with a fingernail and also came off. 
I didn't paint over oil, and I sanded very well before painting. I used BM Regal Pearl finish. Anyone think I'm screwed? I do

How many of you guys use a deglosser?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I was screwed three years ago, my guys didn't sand ENOUGH. Took two men two days to fix. From then on, I sand the Sh*t out of things.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Pete's Painting said:


> Was vacuuming up today, hit the baseboard which was just painted a few hours earlier and the paint came off.........pretty easily.
> Started checking a few other places with a fingernail and also came off.
> I didn't paint over oil, and I sanded very well before painting. I used BM Regal Pearl finish. Anyone think I'm screwed? I do
> 
> How many of you guys use a deglosser?


It should cure fine if its latex over latex, if you sanded I can not see why it would stick unless it was really nasty looking before hand or was it high gloss??


----------



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

timhag said:


> I was screwed three years ago, my guys didn't sand ENOUGH. Took two men two days to fix. From then on, I sand the Sh*t out of things.


I was in a great mood all day cuz I'm ahead of schedule. What are those 2 guys doing this weekend?

Sucks


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Pete's Painting said:


> I was in a great mood all day cuz I'm ahead of schedule. What are those 2 guys doing this weekend?
> 
> Sucks


Fired them both last summer, you don't want them.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Did you wipe off the sanding dust?
Did you clean?
Clean with something that doesn't leaver a film?

It's easy to forget or forgo the wipe after sanding
And a shop vac doesn't do nearly the job a tack cloth or swiffer does

Some think you can skip cleaning if you sand
Not so
Though, like everything else you can't do on painting, like latex over oil or using Kils2, it can work just fine for a few times...or even lots of times
It can also bite you in the azz...it can juts grind the contamination into the substrate

TSP, Simple Green, and many other common cleaners o leave a film and should be rinsed
Again, that's another thing that maybe gets lost or forgotten...or it works OK a few times without so the step gets dropped

If it was an un-noticed contamination in a few spots, then you'll just need a touch-up or three
If it was any of the things I mentioned above, you could be pretty hosed


----------



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

It wasn't high-gloss.
I sanded and wiped with a damp cloth. I'm thinking about the sand dust. I had a lot of mudd to sand on the walls and sanded the trim at the same time. 
There was a lot of dust in the air. Possible that it settled after I wiped with a damp cloth and caused the paint to lift?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Extremely possible
Highly probable actually


----------



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Slickshift, 
another mistake I won't make twice.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I know Pete yo u said it was not oil, but did you actually test it? 

I have hard time believing that a _little_ sanding dust would cause that problem. 100% acrylics stick to a lot of stuff pretty well. I am still thinking the trim was oil or there was some oil residue that was not wipe off entirely


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> I know Pete yo u said it was not oil, but did you actually test it?
> 
> I have hard time believing that a _little_ sanding dust would cause that problem. 100% acrylics stick to a lot of stuff pretty well. I am still thinking the trim was oil or there was some oil residue that was not wipe off entirely


So long as it was prepped, painting latex over oil should be fine. :blink:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Easy enough to test
If you can get a clean slab of the failing coating, like the cheese falling of a slice of pizza, flip it over and let it dry
Inspect the "sauce" left on the back of the "cheese"
You might need a magnifier...that drywall dust is pretty fine
But there just might be some dust stuck to the back of it

A _little_ sanding dust wouldn't do it, no...but it doesn't take much sanding of drywall to get enough dust to make it fail


----------



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> It should cure fine if its latex over latex, if you sanded I can not see why it would stick unless it was really nasty looking before hand or was it high gloss??


 
Gonna go with Mak-Deco til tomorrow.


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

i rarely wipe the trim down after i sand..i either vacuum or use a dust brush..do u guys think this is bad..i dont think i have ever had a problem with this method


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

JMCP said:


> So long as it was prepped, painting latex over oil should be fine. :blink:


I agree but sanding has to be done good, more so then if you were going latex over latex. And yes most 100% acrylics stick better. In the past I would not trust a vinyl/acrylic polymer to stick to a glossy oil w/o priming


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Old school technique with old oil trim:

Sand down with 100/120, vacuum, then tack cloth, then prime, then paint.

New school with 'waterbourne' enamels of today like Muralo's ultra:

Sand down oil trim with 100/120 - vaccum, dust cloth, then paint directly.

I think painting over oil is a really nice finish - the oil is soooo smooth - that there is very little buildup of brush marks, so the the waterbourne finish just comes out looking so awesome.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> I think painting over oil is a really nice finish - the oil is soooo smooth - that there is very little buildup of brush marks, so the the waterbourne finish just comes out looking so awesome.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

Was back there today, and I think it's alright. Sanded the places I messed up yesterday, primed and repainted. 


Never used a deglosser, how does it go on. Is it easy/quick, Or same as a primer? 
Sometimes I worry about painting cold drafty windows when you can actually feel the wood is cold.


----------

